# Can any 1 hlep me to hack Airtel GPRS



## abhi_12ka4 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can any one hlep me to hack Airtel GPRS. Airtel has increased it rental to 249 P.M from 99 P.M.
 I have collected tips to hack Airtel live to send MMS free of cost 
                           Pls Help Me 
                                Its Urgent


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 15, 2006)

no help on illegal stuffs, i think here lno body will give u reply for this illegal act.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 15, 2006)

wich cell do u have??


----------



## abhi_12ka4 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: hack is not illegal*

I have collected tips to hack Airtel live to Surf net and for sending MMS free of cost. if any one is in need i can help.
Hack & crack only for fun
__________
I HAVE Samsung SGH C100 & Nokia 7250 IN Both cell GPRS is active BUT airtel rise rent to 249 
per month


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: hack is not illegal*

do google search for following keyword
fooling airtel gprs
and click on first result.
and have fun


----------



## abhi_12ka4 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: hack is not illegal*

Hi Desi-Tek.com i am user of yous website But why u dont directly links to your desi-tek.com site


----------

